# My book is finally up for sale on Furplanet. :)



## Tibe19k (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, first off I would like to say that I am still not to well with using Forums. So I do hope that this is the correct place for me to post this forum thread up.

But my first book is finally up for sale by those of Furplanet after much debating and back and forths and over three years of waiting. 

The link for it is: 

http://furplanet.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=385

There is a synopsis of the story and the number of the pages listed. It is required to be 18 years or older to purchase it. And it is only $9.95 plus shipping and handling for I asked to make sure that it was affordable. And where as it is 396 pages and only ten bucks, it is affordable to the others that are 20 bucks. . 

So please. Check it out and things like that. If you would find it interesting.


----------



## The Wave (Feb 4, 2009)

looks interresting. too bad I turn 18 in 3 months. XD
oh well, I guess you'll sell it. it looks good and it's indeed cheap.


----------

